# Falsos amigos entre Português e Francês



## Ibirapuera

Does anyone have a list of falsos amigos between Portuguese and French? I see the Português-Espanhol forum has a list, but I'm learning French and it would be handy to have for that language. Any French teachers in Brazil or Portugal?

Desculpe-me por não escrever em português mais eu tenho medo de fazer falta. Como já fiz?


----------



## mnajan

Ibirapuera said:


> Does anyone have a list of falsos amigos between Portuguese and French? I see the Português-Espanhol forum has a list, but I'm learning French and it would be handy to have for that language. Any French teachers in Brazil or Portugal?
> 
> Desculpe-me por não escrever em português mais eu tenho medo de fazer falta. Como já fiz?



"Falsos amigos"? Did you meant "falsos cognatos"?


----------



## Ibirapuera

Yes, false cognates. I thought the French faux amis would translate into falsos amigos. There, I have the first entry!


----------



## Vanda

No problem, Ibirapuera, falsos cognatos and falsos amigos are right, although the small difference between them, this is how teachers say it. By the way, welcome to the forum! 

Our French resources are vey small yet. 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1224284&postcount=6


----------



## Ibirapuera

Obrigado Vanda. Eu descubri esta forum a semana passada, e já gastei demais tempo lendo as discuções sobre não sei o que. Há sido mais de quarenta anos desde que eu estive no Brasil, e isto é oportunidade de melhorar minha capacidade com a mais bela língua do mundo.


----------



## Nanon

Then welcome to the forum, Ibirapuera! 

Até onde eu sei, há pouquíssimos recursos em linha sobre falsos cognatos entre a língua portuguesa e a língua francesa. A lista da Wikipédia só contém 4 exemplos! _Depuis_ (desde) x _depois_ e _pourtant_ (entretanto) x _portanto_ são falsos amigos clássicos que estão em todas as listas. 

Também existe um dicionário de falsos cognatos francês <-> português com 2.130 verbetes, porém não está disponível em linha. A outra _solution_ que não é _soluço_, pode ser continuar gastando o tempo aqui no fórum!...


----------



## Ibirapuera

Obrigado Nanon,
Eu sempre me engano com 'entendre' porque aprendi 'entender' só no sentido de ouvir, não de comprender. Até no inglês 'Do you hear me?' pode significar compreensão em vez de audição. Então pode ser que uma lista de faux amis não serve muito até que eu conheça melhor o vocabulário portuguesa.

Faça o favor tudo mundo de corrigir todos os meus erros.


----------



## Nanon

_Entendre _tinha o sentido de _compreender _no francês antigo, mas agora na fala comum é só _ouvir_. Pode adicionar na sua lista .

 Também existem palavras que soam quase igual ou que mudam o acento. A palavra coco é uma delas. Como no francês a sílaba tônica é a última, _la noix de coco_ termina soando como... cocô .


----------



## almufadado

Nanon said:


> _Entendre _tinha o sentido de _compreender _no francês antigo, mas agora na fala comum é só _ouvir_. Pode adicionar na sua lista .
> 
> Também existem palavras que soam quase igual ou que mudam o acento. A palavra coco é uma delas. Como no francês a sílaba tônica é a última, _la noix de coco_ termina soando como... cocô .



Mas não é por causa disso que as mulheres em Portugal e Brasil não deixam de usar vestidos "Coco Channel" ... 

Esta é daquelas que sem os assentos certos ... pode entornar o caldo ...

Pela pronúncia da palavra (mais que a grafia) também podem ser falso cognatos ?

*Cou* = pescoço  e*  cú* = cul


----------



## Nanon

Cognatos não, pois não têm origem comum, mas amigos sim, e falsos sim! 
Coco (Chanel) agora é um perfume: pior ainda! 
Mas como existe o princípio de reciprocidade, em francês o nome do Kaká soa como... caca.


----------



## Nanon

Hoje acordei pensando na lista de falsos amigos, e _acordar _é um deles...
_Accorder _é concordar, combinar, conceder algo, ou afinar um instrumento.
Ce matin, je me suis réveillée en pensant à la liste... (réveillée, porque eu sou ela ).

_Edit:_ a história continuará. Permaneçam sintonizados .


----------



## Nanon

Eis uma lista (muito pequena) de falsos amigos para francófonos. Boa leitura e permaneçam sintonizados .


----------



## almufadado

"Olha se queres ver !" diz uma pessoa a outra para ela prestar atenção e desviar o seu olhar para o que está a acontecer.

No francês seria "Regarde si tu veux voir".

"Reguarda a coisa no sitio dela ... vá arruma isso !" 

*Poderão ser "falso amigos" o "reguardar" e "regarder" ?*

Pois garder = guardar mas não com o prefixo "re-".



*Ah les cons !*



> in http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Con Con provient de l’étymon latin *cunnus (vulve).* Au Moyen Âge, les  diminutifs *connil et connin *(latin cuniculus) désignaient le lapin ainsi  que les conduits et tuyaux, pour être remplacé par le nom actuel de  l’animal (de laperau) vers le XVe siècle en raison de l’usage persistant  de l’acception vulgaire de con et connin, attestée dès le XIIe siècle  dans le Roman de Renart. Le nom de l’animal a été conservé dans de  nombreuses langues romanes : conejo en castillan, coniglio en italien,  conill en catalan, coelho en portugais, konijn en néerlandais. Il a  d’ailleurs été emprunté par l’anglais — ainsi qu’une partie importante  des langues germaniques — via l’ancien français :* coney,* d’usage courant  jusqu’au XIXe siècle. En castillan, l’étymon *cunnus a produit coño* qui  est l’équivalent de notre con moderne, en toutefois moins vulgaire ;  coney ou cony possède aujourd’hui cette acception en sus du sens  animalier. Le portugais *conho *est un faux cognat ; dérivé cuneus, il n’a  pas cette signification.
> Vers le XIXe siècle le vocable français prend un sens figuré  injurieux et se met en place une construction adjectivale. L’emploi  était alors misogyne, exploitant l’impuissance et la passivité du sexe  féminin de l’imaginaire collectif. Aujourd’hui, l’absence fréquente  d’accord en position d’attribut ou d’apposition (par exemple Elle est  con.) rappelle l’origine nominale de l’expression, sans qu’il soit  toutefois fait référence consciente à la vulve. L’ancienne acception  physiologique est aujourd’hui en voie d’obsolescence.
> « On est toujours le con de quelqu’un, et tant pis pour lui. »





> conho1 [o]nome masculino regionalismo vassoura usada nas eiras para retirar alguns fragmentos de palha ou carolo quando se padeja o grão


http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/conho
Sim, é mais directo com o espanhol mas a ligação ao latin por via do francês está lá, segundo a wapedia.


Um livro para adquirir :


> São 2.130 verbetes, sendo 1.203 falsos cognatos do francês em relação ao  português e 827 do português em relação ao francês, com as semelhanças  enganosas entre forma e significado.



http://www.editoradecultura.com.br/blog/obras-de-consulta/dicionario-de-falsos-cognatos/


----------



## Nanon

> Regarde...


Bem lembrado: mais um para a lista! _Guardar_ tem sentidos adicionais (guardar um arquivo, uma coisa no sítio dela) que _garder_ não tem (sauver un fichier, ranger quelque chose) .


----------



## almufadado

Falso cognato português-francês : Bobo
Faux cognat portugais-français : Bobo



> bobo  (Nom masculin singulier)
> 
> familièrement petite douleur ou traumatisme


http://www.le-dictionnaire.com/definition.php?mot=bobo




> bobo [o]
> nome masculino
> 1.    HISTÓRIA indivíduo, geralmente disforme ou ridículo, que divertia os príncipes e os nobres com as suas graças, zombarias e esgares; truão, bufão
> 2.    pessoa que diverte os outros com ditos tolos e caretas; bufão
> adjectivo
> 1.    parvo; estúpido
> 2.    Brasil pasmado;


http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/bobo


----------



## almufadado

Falso cognato português-francês : Baba
Faux cognat portugais-français : Baba



> Définition du mot :
> baba
> 
> Adjectif invariant en genre et en nombre
> très étonné, stupéfait
> Nom masculin singulier
> (pâtisserie)  gâteau de pâte levée imbibé de rhum. personne ayant un comportement similaire au mouvement hippie
> 
> argotiquement vagin ou postérieur
> 
> *Expressions       *
> l'avoir dans le baba  -> familièrement, avoir été abusé, trompé
> 
> rester baba -> familièrement, rester sur le cul, stupéfait


http://www.le-dictionnaire.com/definition.php?mot=baba





> baba  nome feminino
> 1. saliva abundante que sai involuntariamente da boca
> 2. saliva viscosa que escorre da boca, em resultado de certas doenças
> 3. humor viscoso segregado por alguns animais
> 4. popular -> babete
> 
> "chorar baba e ranho" -> chorar imenso


http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/baba


----------



## almufadado

Este não sei se será mas tem o mesmo som (bibe


> bib
> 
> Nom masculin invariant en nombre
> (marine) embarcation de survie se gonflant automatiquement



http://www.le-dictionnaire.com/definition.php?mot=bib




> bibe
> nome masculino1. espécie de bata, com ou sem mangas, geralmente abotoada atrás, que se veste às crianças para lhes proteger a roupa;  babeiro


http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/bibe


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, Nanon. acrescentei a lista aos recursos.


----------



## almufadado

Falso cognato português-francês : Banco
Faux cognat portugais-français : Banco


> *Banco
> Interjection
> familièrement marché conclu !*



http://www.le-dictionnaire.com/definition.php?mot=banco




> *banco*
> nome masculino1. móvel de madeira, ferro, pedra, plástico, etc., com ou sem encosto, para as pessoas se sentarem;  mocho, escabelo2. ECONOMIA instituição financeira cuja actividade principal consiste em receber depósitos e conceder créditos3. edifício onde se realizam essas operações4. departamento hospitalar para consultas e tratamentos urgentes5. instituição ou local onde se armazenam sangue, órgãos, etc., para fins médicos (transfusões, transplantes, enxertos etc.)6. pranchão sobre que trabalham os carpinteiros7. cepo de ferrador8. tábua onde se sentam os remadores9. GEOLOGIA extensa elevação do fundo do mar ou de um rio quase até à superfície10. cardume de peixes à superfície da água11. massa imensa de gelo flutuante12. camada de pedra;  ECONOMIA banco central  instituição bancária, normalmente pública, que em geral é responsável  pela emissão de moeda, pela fiscalização das instituições e da  actividade financeira de um país, pelo controlo do crédito, pela fixação  das taxas de juro e pela divulgação de análises e resultados económicos;
> banco de areia acumulação de seixos e sedimentos de rochas no leito dos rios;
> banco de esperma local onde se armazena esperma para efeitos de inseminação artificial;
> banco dos réus lugar onde se senta a pessoa que é julgada na sala de um tribunal;
> figurado situação em que se é alvo de acusação ou crítica;  ECONOMIA banco emissor instituição de crédito que emite moeda em papel ou fiduciária


http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/banco

*
No Brasi*l, do verbo   ("bancar" -> postura-> comportar-se pretenciosamente ) com frase possiveis como "*Eu banco *de trouxa quando o cara me pede para ir ver se ele está lá fora !"


----------



## almufadado

Falso cognato português-francês : Barca
Faux cognat portugais-français : Barca



> barca
> 
> Adverbe
> populairement, basta, assez



http://www.le-dictionnaire.com/definition.php?mot=barca




> barca
> nome feminino
> 1.	antiga embarcação de um ou dois mastros
> 2.	embarcação larga e pouco funda para serviços fluviais e marítimos
> 3.	canção de barqueiros
> 4.	ASTRONOMIA [com maiúscula] Ursa Maior
> 5.	[plural] figurado pés ou sapatos grandes;
> MITOLOGIA barca de Caronte barca que, segundo a mitologia, levava as almas para os Infernos através do lago Estige;
> RELIGIÃO barca de S. Pedro a Igreja Católica;
> figurado saber guiar a sua barca saber governar a sua vida


http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/barca


Mas *não* "embarcar" -> "embarquer"


----------



## almufadado

Falso cognato português-francês : Extras
Faux cognat portugais-français : Extras




> extras
> Nom masculin pluriel
> 
> domestiques, ou personnel engagé occasionnellement


http://www.le-dictionnaire.com/definition.php?mot=extras

Em Portugal, em geral é um falso cognato, apesar de já haver situações como na produção cinematográficas onde "extra"="Figurante". 



> extra  [eiS]nome masculino
> 1. peça suplementar de um aparelho que se paga à parte
> 2. tudo o que excede uma despesa prevista


Mas no Brasil, também tem, entre outros, o significado do francês


----------



## Nanon

Almufadado, o artigo sobre "con" é para morrer de rir:


> Le portugais *conho *est un faux cognat...


 


(no geral, a gente prefere falar em "faux ami", é menos feio...)

PT chiar - FR chuinter, grincer
FR chier - PT defecar!!!!!


----------



## Bahiano

Ó pai, ó! Há muinto mais confusão entre francês e português:

sorte = espécie
sorte = bonheur
hasard = coincidência
azar (a mesma pronúncia que "hasard" en fr.!) = malheur

Que bananada!


----------



## Nanon

Bahiano said:


> Ó pai, ó! Há muinto mais confusão entre francês e português...


Claro que tem mais! 



almufadado said:


> Bobo


Há mais uma definição (recente): *bo*urgeois-*bo*hème .



almufadado said:


> FR barca


É uma palavra desconhecida para mim, ou que pelo menos eu não uso. Mas todo dia se aprende...



almufadado said:


> Extras
> 2. tudo o que excede uma despesa prevista


Também existe: se estourar o orçamento, pode dizer "j'ai fait un extra / des extras". Com livros eu sempre faço .

Já que não há muitos recursos disponíveis, estou tentada a procurar mais exemplos. Contudo, em todo inventário de falsos amigos sempre falta alguma coisa... Outras contribuições e correções sempre são valiosas e bem-vindas.

Algumas palavras têm um sentido totalmente diferente, outras perdem ou ganham um sentido com respeito ao original. Estive tentada a abrir uma categoria "humor", para quem quiser rir um pouco! 
Então vamos lá:

PT aborrecer: FR ennuyer ≠ FR abhorrer: PT odiar
PT acento: FR accent, mas também pode ser sotaque
PT adição: FR addition = soma e também conta ("garçon, l'addition, s'il vous plaît !")
PT acordar: FR (r)éveiller ≠ FR accorder - PT combinar, concordar, afinar um instrumento
PT amêndoa: FR amande ≠ FR amende: PT multa (até os franceses misturam a grafia!)
PT apenas: FR seulement + à peine
PT assinar: FR signer, s'abonner ≠ FR assigner (designar, citar alguem para comparecer)
PT assistir: FR assister + regarder (un film, une émission...)
PT assomar: FR apparaître ≠ assommer (dar uma pancada na cabeça!) 
PT atender: FR s'occuper de ≠ attendre (aguardar)
PT atirar: FR lancer, tirer ≠ attirer (atrair)
PT bala: FR balle + bonbon
PT balcão: FR comptoir, guichet + balcon (sacada)
PT batom: FR rouge à lèvres (antigamente, era um "bâton de rouge à lèvres", mas un bâton é um pau!)

O último por enquanto é um clássico imperdível para os professores de francês:

PT beijar: FR embrasser! Se não tiver certeza, é melhor não usar baiser. Há quem fala que _embrasser _(que etimologicamente significa abraçar, mas hoje é o verbo "padrão" para beijar) é bem melhor porque inclui um abraço e um beijo .
Substantivos: _un baiser_ não contém nenhuma ambiguidade, é apenas um beijo... é totalmente inócuo. _Une __ __baise_ é outra palavra a ser evitada, pelo menos fora da Bélgica onde significa um beijinho (une bise, un bisou).


----------



## almufadado

PT -> jarrão = grand jarre   FR -> jarron = petite jarre


----------



## Nanon

almufadado said:


> Mas não é por causa disso que as mulheres em Portugal e Brasil não deixam de usar vestidos "Coco Chanel" ...


 
Mais um que sem o acento faz mudar tudo:
PT chique (do francês chic) ≠ FR chiqué: falso (informal) 

*Conectores do discurso:*
PT pois (donc, alors) ≠ FR puis (depois)
PT pois ≠ FR pois (petit pois: ervilha, pois chiche: grão-de-bico)
PT portanto (donc) ≠ FR pourtant (no entanto)
PT mais ≠ FR mais (mas) / PT mais = FR plus 

*Cores:*
*roxo* - *rouge*

*Um presente para a Vanda* (acho que não está dicionarizado):
Mineirês uai - Marseillais oaï (gíria muito local): bagunça


----------



## Vanda

_Tá_ vendo? Depois dizem que a gente é caipira! _Nóis é_ internacional, isso sim! Uai, inglês, francês....


----------



## Nanon

Olá a todos,

Não havendo muitos recursos na internet sobre o assunto, decidi fazer uma lista de falsos amigos que, como todas as listas deste tipo, é imperfeita e incompleta .
Usei listas existentes, bem como listas EN-PT, ES-PT, ES-FR, este fio e outros do nosso fórum. Mesmo assim, uma lista de falsos amigos nunca será exaustiva: o contexto pode mudar tudo.
O arquivo contém 2 listas: português-francês e francês-português.


----------



## Ibirapuera

Muito obrigado Nanon. Muito bem feito. Isto é grande ajuda para mim também melhorar o meu português como o meu francês.

Eu gostaría contribuir mais um par: _qualquer _e_ quelque_. E porque não tem o francês uma palavra como _alguma?_

Faz o favor de corrigir quaisquer erros que eu faço.


----------



## Nanon

Música .


----------



## marta12

Nós em Portugal também temos o "baba" da pastelaria francesa. Igualinho


----------

